# Verlinkte Twitch Videos



## xAmentx (11. Dezember 2016)

Hey ho.

Ich hab auf Buffed.de ein Problem in Beiträgen, in denen ein Twich Video verlinkt ist. Diese Videos starten ja automatisch und bringen meinen Browser (Firefox) komplett zum hängen.

Gibts da irgend eine Möglichkeit, die ich unternehmen kann, damit ich mir die Beiträge mit verlinkten Twitch Videos auch anschaun kann?

 

/Edit: Bei PC Games ist das Problem genauso.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2016)

https://www.twitch.tv/zamperator

 

 

*test*


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt nicht mehr


----------

